
Putsack – Anonymous Paste and Encryption Tool - alexpha
https://putsack.com
======
vector_spaces
Lots of far right propaganda featured on the homepage

~~~
bfuller
You mean the latest 30 pastes?

------
PostOnce
So the front page is full of garbage -- we can all see that -- contribute
something useful and that'll become less true or entirely untrue. Paste some
interesting junk to read?

------
zackkatz
Horrible anti-Semitic stuff on there from the “latest 30 pastes”.

------
ctrlaltdev
Thank - you - so - much.

I was precisely looking for a better service than pastebin - specifically when
it comes to APIs

Does it have a public repo though?

~~~
StavrosK
You can also try [https://www.pastery.net/](https://www.pastery.net/), my
favorite pastebin (full disclosure, I made it).

